

Cryptolegal – a short story - hardmath123
http://hardmath123.github.io/cryptolegal.html

======
XorNot
This started out promising and then felt like it devolved to raw ideology at
the end. "Financial overlords" and the NSA polluted something otherwise pretty
neat.

------
aptwebapps
Reminded me a little of Burning Chrome. That was a great story and a great
anthology. Or it seemed like it at the time, I wonder how that held up.

------
aaronem
Well, it was certainly quite short; I'll give it that, at least.

------
SolarNet
Reminds me a lot of the book 'Rainbows End'.

